# Looking for good Dairy Nubian supplier in NJ/PA/MD/NY area



## kelptree (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, 

I, along with a few others, am embarking on developing a goat dairy farm on a 20-acre plot near Trenton, New Jersey. 

We want to ensure that our first group of Nubians is a good, reliable breed. 

Can someone please suggest to me a good breeder in my area that we can make connections with? We are just starting in the process and a good reference would do a world of good for us. 

Anywhere in the NJ, PA, MD, or NY area would be reasonable for us to travel to. 

Thank you so much! 

Kelsey


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi! And welcome to the best goat site on the net!

Do you, or any of the few others have any hands on practical goat experience?

Bob


----------



## kelptree (Jan 5, 2013)

Arkie said:


> Hi! And welcome to the best goat site on the net!
> 
> Do you, or any of the few others have any hands on practical goat experience?
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Thank you for the welcome message 

We have a variety of experience on the team. One woman has spent her life with goats as pets. I have worked on a goat dairy farm in Maine for a short time, and will be spending the entire spring at a farming institute. I will be gaining more practical experience with goats there. We are hoping to go all-in with the farm at the start of May and want to prepare in whatever way possible. We are still doing some research, but if this means purchasing goats now in order to prepare, we will do that.

Thanks for your help 

Kelsey


----------

